# Home made Deer attractant ideas



## Don2143

I was reading online about DIY Deer supplement/attractants. I found a recipe that used grape kool aid mixed with baking soda, salt and powdered sugar. Anyone ever tried this, or want to share there experiences with DIY attractants/ cover scents?


----------



## Donut slayer

never heard of that one. I've used vanilla extract with some success.


----------



## Outside9

Don2143 said:


> I was reading online about DIY Deer supplement/attractants. I found a recipe that used grape kool aid mixed with baking soda, salt and powdered sugar. Anyone ever tried this, or want to share there experiences with DIY attractants/ cover scents?


I used it years ago and it worked great. However, beware if hogs are anywhere close, that was the only year we had hogs on the property. Not saying that caused them to come in, I think it was a combination of several things and a bit of a fluke. 

Can you post the link, I was thinking about trying it again this year and forgot the recipe.

Thanks


----------



## Splittine

Seems like a whole lotta unnecessary work. Corn and/or salt does the same thing. Throw corn on the ground and walk away. Clear a spot out with your foot on the ground, pour salt, walk away. Done.


----------



## Outside9

This is one I just found. 

The last area I used this in was wet. I wonder how it will work on a dry sandy oak ridge and ants?

Koolaid deer lick. 
2 lbs powered sugar
2 lbs baking soda
2 lbs of mineral salt or table salt
3 packs of Grape Koolaid


----------



## Outside9

Splittine said:


> Seems like a whole lotta unnecessary work. Corn and/or salt does the same thing. Throw corn on the ground and walk away. Clear a spot out with your foot on the ground, pour salt, walk away. Done.


Heck, I hunt on family land and if I calculated time, work and money spent vs. actual time hunting or killing I would be deep in the hole. 

My wife used to wonder the same thing. She is a city girl and when we first married 26 plus years ago she was shocked at the time I spent in the woods getting ready to hunt


----------



## Telum Pisces

Outside9 said:


> Heck, I hunt on family land and if I calculated time, work and money spent vs. actual time hunting or killing I would be deep in the hole.
> 
> My wife used to wonder the same thing. She is a city girl and when we first married 26 plus years ago she was shocked at the time I spent in the woods getting ready to hunt


Yep,

I honeslty think that good ole corn on the ground is the easiest and cheapest. But I think most deer hunters simply enjoy to tinker with things and see what works and does not work. They like being out in the woods and working on things. I know I do. Whether it helps me shoot that deer or not.:whistling:


----------



## deersniper270

He may hunt BW where you can't use corn. 

I've used vanilla and peanut extract and sprayed it on leaves and stuff but they don't seem to care that much. I also use some store bought stuff called Bucknip which has plant extracts in it and smells like black licorice. Have had great success with that. Even shot a buck and skipped an arrow off his back and he came back in 5 mins to smell the nip some more just so I could miss again lol


----------



## Outside9

Telum Pisces said:


> Yep,
> 
> I honeslty think that good ole corn on the ground is the easiest and cheapest. But I think most deer hunters simply enjoy to tinker with things and see what works and does not work. They like being out in the woods and working on things. I know I do. Whether it helps me shoot that deer or not.:whistling:


Exactly!


----------



## Countryboyreese

Outside9 said:


> Heck, I hunt on family land and if I calculated time, work and money spent vs. actual time hunting or killing I would be deep in the hole.
> 
> My wife used to wonder the same thing. She is a city girl and when we first married 26 plus years ago she was shocked at the time I spent in the woods getting ready to hunt


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## jcoss15

Mix up a 5 gallon bucket with corn, rock salt, and syrup...deer and hogs love it and find it quick.


----------



## Outside9

How about pool salt? Does anyone know if it is okay to use?


----------



## jugislandrelic

Here is one from Georgia outdoor news (GON). Not my post but here goes.
They have a lot of trail cam pictures that says it works and it will get this post going LOL. 

Killdee's scrape juice recipe deadly, plus it's pretty much free.

Here's the recipe, full credit given to Killdee for this

empty gallon jug
2 apples 
1 cup unscented ammonia
Enough of your pee to fill the jug 3/4 full

Puree the apples and put them and the ammonia in the jug. Fill the jug up with your pee, if you stay hydrated it should only take a day or two. Let it sit for 2-3 days with cap screwed on loosely once you get it filled up and voila, your very own dominant buck urine. Refer to the trail cam forum if you don't think it works. Do a search for "mock scrape bucks" or "killdees scrape juice".


----------



## smokin berlinet

jugislandrelic said:


> Here is one from Georgia outdoor news (GON). Not my post but here goes.
> They have a lot of trail cam pictures that says it works and it will get this post going LOL.
> 
> Killdee's scrape juice recipe deadly, plus it's pretty much free.
> 
> Here's the recipe, full credit given to Killdee for this
> 
> empty gallon jug
> 2 apples
> 1 cup unscented ammonia
> Enough of your pee to fill the jug 3/4 full
> 
> Puree the apples and put them and the ammonia in the jug. Fill the jug up with your pee, if you stay hydrated it should only take a day or two. Let it sit for 2-3 days with cap screwed on loosely once you get it filled up and voila, your very own dominant buck urine. Refer to the trail cam forum if you don't think it works. Do a search for "mock scrape bucks" or "killdees scrape juice".


Would this work as good if your an extremely hydrated person? Maybe i am just looking too deep into it. I drink a ton of water..i am very interested...


----------

